# ATI x1950GT crashes the PC

## Nullsleep

right i have been trying to get an ATI x1950GT to work in gentoo for weeks now, looked all over the net and found loads of info but none of it works it still locks up hard, ie cant not ping or ssh in to the box, looking at the logs (sorry but i cant post them as i have lost them so will have to try agen to get it) it locks up hard at loading the fglrx module. this is a nice new install of Gentoo as i thought it could be the install had messed up.

This is my xorg.conf file

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
>     #FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/local/"
> 
>     FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/misc/"
> ...

 

Edit:

Forgot to add this is a 64bit system and the card is a PCIe card

----------

## Nullsleep

ok will i have tryed agen i cant get a log of whats going on now, it doesnt make a log of it, as when i reboot its not there :S, but i can ping it now and that about all i can do apart from hitting the reset button on the case

----------

## Nullsleep

ok an update on what is going on, i have just don revdep-rebuild -p, the -p is too see what is need to be done and this is what i got

```
localhost nullsleep # revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /opt/bin/amdcccle (requires  libICE.so.6 libSM.so.6 libX11.so.6 libXcursor.so.1 libXext.so.6 libXi.so.6 libXrandr.so.2 libXrender.so.1 libfontconfig.so.1 libfreetype.so.6 libstdc++.so.5)

  broken /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so (requires  libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6 libstdc++.so.5)

  broken /usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 (requires  libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcj.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5  

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

so i am going to like it rebuild these and try agen.

and i am still trying to get a log of X but every time it happens i have to reboot and the log hasn't updated it self, it was but not any more

----------

## Nullsleep

ok just re merged GCC and ati-drivers and i still get the same thing with revdep-rebuild

```
localhost nullsleep # revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /opt/bin/amdcccle (requires  libICE.so.6 libSM.so.6 libX11.so.6 libXcursor.so.1 libXext.so.6 libXi.so.6 libXrandr.so.2 libXrender.so.1 libfontconfig.so.1 libfreetype.so.6 libstdc++.so.5)

  broken /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so (requires  libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6 libstdc++.so.5)

  broken /usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 (requires  libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcj.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5 

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

thinking if i go back to gcc-4.1.1 if that will make a dif???

----------

## PaulBredbury

Search the forums for e.g. "libgcjawt" - common problem.

----------

## Nullsleep

Thank you PaulBredbury, found info about that and i am tying it out, will report back and say if this has fixed my ATI probs. 

Never had any probs with ATI on linux untill this card, i have heard of people having probs but i never had any could it be because its a PCIe card as all the help and info i have found is about the AGP version of this card?

----------

## Nullsleep

ok i have just noted some thing, befor i re-emerge GCC-4.1.1 o unmerged ati-drivers and gcc faild because it was trying to get a file to do with the ati opengl crap and the hole system is like that, i did read some where that you should use the x11-opengl, is this true and would this make xorg hard lock the PC?

----------

## mstaz

I got nearly the same problem: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4150813.html

----------

## Nullsleep

well as mstaz is having probs with the newist ati-drivers i am going to try the older ones and see what happons.

does any one know what is going on, is it only me and mstaz who have this prob??? any help would be nice as i am just messing about hoping i can get it working.

----------

## Nullsleep

right i have just downgraded the kernel to 2.6.19 and the ati-drivers to 8.32.5 and it is not locking up now yay but its not starting X here is the log file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 7.2.0
> 
> Release Date: 22 January 2007
> ...

 

and here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "Files"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "i2c"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "ddc"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "extmod"

#    Load   "synaptics"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load        "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

     Option   "AIGLX"   "off"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "gb"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse2"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    #Option      "DPMS"

    VertRefresh 43 - 60

    HorizSync   28 - 80

   

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA"

    Driver   "fglrx"

#    Driver   "vesa"

#    Driver      "fglrx" # do not remove vesa

    VendorName  "ati"

    BoardName   "Radeon X1950 GT 256MB"

    Option      "BusType"   "PCIe"

#    Option      "AGPv3Mask"   "0x00000001"

#    Option      "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

    Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

#    Option      "UseFastTLS" "0"

    Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option      "no_accel" "no"

    Option      "no_dri" "no"

    Option      "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

    Screen 0 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "TMDS, NONE"

    Option "ForceMonitors" "notv"

    #Option "RenderAccel" "off"

    #Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    #Option "BusType" "PCI"

    #Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    #Busid   "PCI:2:0:1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "ATI 2nd"

   Driver   "fglrx"

   Busid "PCI:2:0:1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "VESA"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        #Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        #Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice   "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

----------

## mstaz

have you tried to uncomment your Busid-option in the device-section?

----------

## mstaz

And maybe you should use Busid "PCI:2:0:0".

What is your lspci saying?

----------

## Nullsleep

i have tryed with the BusID uncommented and BusID "PCI:2:0:0" and BusID "PCI:2:0:1" and same thing

----------

## Nullsleep

ok i have been digging around and have just found out that my ChipID (7288) in not in this ati-driver-8.32.5 *crys*, the newer drivers just lock up and the older ones dont support my card looks like i am stuck with the vesa drivers

----------

## Nullsleep

i have just played around with dif versions of the ATI-drivers and the newist one that doesnt hard lock my system is 8.32.5 the rest go to a black screen with a little wight line in the top left and i have to hit the reset button. i am a bit shocked no one has really helped me and i thought the Gentoo community was a helpful one.

----------

## Nullsleep

Well good news, i have it working with ati-drivers-8.32.5, all i had to do is add "chipid 0x7280" and it worked strait away with, i think, 3d working so i am really happy, i will try and see if newer drivers work like this.

EDIT:

just checked i dont have 3D working, but should be easy to get working

----------

## Nullsleep

Hello i know this is a bit of an old post but i still have this prob, i have just updated my system to see if it now works but my PC still locks up with the same error, thought this should of been fixed by now or am i doing some thing wrong?

----------

